# Mast Cell



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello,
I am new,
Please could anyone tell me if you know if its possible for a 6 month old puppy to have mast cell cancer? We lost our old Goldie earlier this year to this, I was heartbroken, but my pup has something looking identical on the chest, same place, and I feel sick. Please reply asap, tomorrow seems a long time away il the vets open. He is unwell too. Thank you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I know how hard it mustb e to wait til tomorrow. I'm sorry I dont have any knowledge on this, but I pray things work out well for your and your new pup. Hopefully someone else will have some information for you.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry, but cancer can strike any age golden. Most don't develope CA until they are older, but it's not impossible, just unlikely. But get to the Vets ASAP in the AM.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It can strike any age, but the younger the dog is, the less common. I wrote in your other thread that it might be a histiocytoma, which is relatively harmless.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know it's so easy to immediately think of the worst possible thing, but I think Tippy is right, it most probably is something else. 

You are in our thoughts, please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok did you take your baby to the Vet today???? What happened? Just thinking of you.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Hello,
Thank you to you all and so sorry for the wait, it was a long night and a long day but the news is the best. After assuring me the chances of cancer were small, once the area was shaved even the vet was shocked at what she saw and agreed this didnt look right at all and understood my panic. She took him out the back to draw off some fluid to send off but returned relieved to say as she did so it poured with pus and it is packed with infection. He is on more antibiotics, painkillers, wearing a teeshirt to keep it airy but covered to drain and a bucket head collar. He must go back Wednesday and if it hasnt reduced enough they will have to do it surgically. I cannot begin to tell you how bizarre this whole experience has been, it has been like watching a replay of the discovery of my last goldies cancer right down to the vets surprise, the size, shape, appearance and severity of the lump. He has been a sorry soul all day but has perked up enough now to allow me to write this. He still isnt eating and drinking much and hates his bucket but is doing well considering.
Thank you for being there when I needed you all, only other G R owners could possibly understand.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh what a relief! Sorry your little pup isn't feeling well yet but this is manageable and I know you must be so relieved. May you both have many happy and healthy years ahead for you


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you, it doesnt seem to be draining but hes better in himself as has eaten and drunk a little today and even looked for mischief! The painkiller seems to knock him for six but he takes all his medicines with no fuss, bless him. My father has a heart procedure today, so my nerves are with him now, it never rains but it pours.
I have tried to put pictures in this message, apologies now if it hasnt worked properly!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad you got it checked out and it is being treated. 

By the way, I totally understand your worries about it being cancer. Losing a precious Golden to it certainly brings out our fears and concerns. We lost our Barkley to hemangiosarcoma earlier this year and when our Toby began to experience some issues my mind naturally jumped to a worst case scenerio. We took him to the vet right away and began a long summer of tests and worries. We were able to diagnose some mitral valve, hormonal and pre-hypertension conditions and now they are very well managed and he is happier and healthier too. 

Enjoy your sweet puppy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elly*

Praying for your puppy, your Dad and you!
We are here for you.
So happy it was nothing for your pup, but good thing he is on the antibiotics!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you, bless him. So glad to hear hes feeling better now and its being managed, what a worry these dogs are! So much joy but so much worry too! Simply because we love them


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm glad to hear your baby is going to be ok.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy to read the good news. Hope your Dad does well.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

happy to see your pup is doing well. 

Hope your dad is doing well too.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi again, a quick update. My Dad is doing well thank you and Chester has been a fab patient and went today for a final check but unfortunately much to the vets surprise his temperature was hiher than it was even at the beginning of all this! So its another course of antibiotics as she feels there must still be infection lurking somewhere as it was so big to begin with. He in fact hasnt been himself today so I feel shes right, I just hope this finlly makes him better. Thanks for all your support, you were all so kind.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully this round of antibiotics will kill the infection and he will be ok. Good luck. He is such a cutie.


----------

